# Nova DVR XP



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Haven't seen much activity so thought I would shoot something out. Went to Denver today and came home with a new Nova DVR XP. It is a computer controlled with speeds from 100 rpm to 3500 rpm. It is smooth. I did the nickel test running the speed from 100 to 3500 and the nickel sat still. It will turn 16" inboard and 29" outboard. So now rearrange the shop to make a home for it.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats on the new lathe Bernie, it's a beauty and I know it will be reliable for you. Those lathes have a great reputation. Now it's time to get to work! 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice turner there Bernie. Hope you get many good turns out of it. Be sure to post some of your work offin it.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

She's a beaut Bernie. I looked at the same model myself (see thread "Lathe Opinions") but couldn't justify the cost over it's sister, the 1624-44. The DVR is twice the price here in NZ. Good thing is though, you can retrofit the DVR motor/headstock to the 1624 - so maybe one day...?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie......

Just why is it that every time my lathe upgrade fever calms down you have to go and get a new model and re-kindle my illness alll over again? Why? Why? Why? :'( 

That is a sweetheart for sure


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bernie

That's a Nice Lathe       

MAY I ask, if you don't mind PLEASE. is that the one that goes for $2,000.oo bucks ???

Bj 





BernieW said:


> Haven't seen much activity so thought I would shoot something out. Went to Denver today and came home with a new Nova DVR XP. It is a computer controlled with speeds from 100 rpm to 3500 rpm. It is smooth. I did the nickel test running the speed from 100 to 3500 and the nickel sat still. It will turn 16" inboard and 29" outboard. So now rearrange the shop to make a home for it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bernie
> 
> That's a Nice Lathe
> 
> ...


Yep Bj that is the one. I really like it a lot. I turned on the Nova 1624 and the DVR. I really liked what I saw. I ran the speed from 100 rpm to 3500 rpm with a nickel stood on edge on the headstock. It never even moved.


Bernie


----------

